# Gold Fever



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

I have been wanting to catch a Golden Trout for a few years and some recent reports got my interest going again so off I went. We made it there late Friday and all I caught were a few Brook Trout. I woke up early Saturday and caught a ton of Brookies but still no Goldens. The girlfriend and I decided to go for a hike and I took the fishing rod with me. We were going to go to a near by lake but I had to stop and cast at a few rising trout. We never left the lake cuz I was catching to many fish and it was to fun. Then all of the sudden it happened I caught a Golden and just as luck would have it the batteries on the camera went dead about twenty minutes before. Luckily it had enough juice to take one pic and that was all I needed and off it swam to be caught again. Well now I think I have caught every trout that swims in Utah. Man that feels good. By the way the camping was good but the bugs were horrible.

Here is the Pic.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Pretty little fish. 8) 

Congrats on the accomplishment.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice work! Good job getting that monkey off your back. Figures that you'd finally catch it after it looked hopeless, right? I know the feeling.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

could be the smallest fish I've seen you hold, use to some huge lakers


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Nice work! Good job getting that monkey off your back. Figures that you'd finally catch it after it looked hopeless, right? I know the feeling.


 For sure I caught a ton of small brook trout before it happened and even more after and only caught the one. I feel really lucky to have caught one.


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

Good job, those goldens are hard to find. A true trophy in my opinion.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Well done!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Whoa. :shock: I didn't know those were still in Utah. Congrats on an awesome trophy.


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

Clarq said:


> Whoa. :shock: I didn't know those were still in Utah. Congrats on an awesome trophy.


There are still a few around. I thought I saw a few jump while I was there but my mind was probably playing tricks on me since I wanted to catch one so bad.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

A rare report from the Mallardpin....but a dandy!

Congrats to you!


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

.45 said:


> A rare report from the Mallardpin....but a dandy!
> 
> Congrats to you!


Thanks ya I haven't done much fishing this year. Started a new hobby that has taken a lot of my time. I started bow fishing which is still fishing kind of I guess. Just not catch and release fishing like I am use to lol.

I did catch the biggest fish of my life a few weeks back a 37 pound lake trout. I will try to post a pic if I get some time.


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

Well I found a little time so here is the pic of the lake trout I caught. By the way the Golden is the second new species for me this year. I caught a Bull Trout in Idaho earlier this year Steelhead fishing.(not much bigger then the Golden maybe a few inches) Three new species if you count the Lahontan Cutthroat I caught in Nevada earlier this year.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Now that's a fish! Good grief.

Congrats on all the new notches on your belt. That's cool.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

A dandy laker Mallardpin, good on ya! You puttin' it on the wall?


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

sawsman said:


> A dandy laker Mallardpin, good on ya! You puttin' it on the wall?


Probably not going on the wall. I think I am just going to get the pic blown up or just the fish blown up without my ugly mug there.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrats those are both awesome 8)


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

Man those golden's are beautiful. Nice job. I've never put in the time to hunt those down but would love to catch a Utah Golden Trout this, maybe next year. Definately on the list. Now, which was your favorite; the beautiful first Golden you've ever caught or the largest trout you've ever caught? And of course if you wouldn't mind to PM me some info on where to find goldens in the uintahs i'd me much appreciated!!!


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

I am not sure which one means more. The lake trout was a rush but the golden was more of a hunt that I thought would never happen. I will have to think about it the Golden is more rare. I willow send a pm buy it is not hard to to ting out online or in maps or books that is where I found the two lakes. Might be three.


----------



## wingnutt (Jul 15, 2011)

Very nice, Congrats man


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

now that's a pic I'm use to!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. Those are such purdy little fish!


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Little feller but rare. Good job.


----------

